# NodeDeploy KVM Review (Copied from LET)



## xBytez (May 17, 2013)

Hello there VPSboard, I've decided to make a review about my service I've had with NodeDeploy for quite a while.

I've got a KVM machine with 1GB of RAM and 4 CPU cores, and on a (shared) 1Gbp/s port.
The OS is Arch Linux 2013 (They put that ISO in espcially for me )

I've got 1 IPv4 address and 10 IPv6 addresses.

Support:

The support is great and they help you out quite quickly without having to ask a ton of questions to get them do what you want them to do.

VPS Performance:

IDE:
CPU model : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency : 1999.999 MHz
Total amount of ram : 998 MB
Total amount of swap : 1953 MB
System uptime : 2 days, 13:37,
Download speed from CacheFly: 30.8MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Atlanta GA: 3.84MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Dallas, TX: 4.81MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 2.31MB/s
Download speed from Linode, London, UK: 24.3MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Fremont, CA: 1.85MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Newark, NJ: 9.64MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 11.2MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 3.39MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 7.97MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 7.92MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 12.6MB/s
I/O speed : 42.3 MB/s

VirtIO:
CPU model : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency : 1999.999 MHz
Total amount of ram : 998 MB
Total amount of swap : 1953 MB
System uptime : 0 min,
Download speed from CacheFly: 37.5MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Atlanta GA: 4.23MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Dallas, TX: 3.79MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 745KB/s
Download speed from Linode, London, UK: 25.7MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Fremont, CA: 1.97MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Newark, NJ: 3.90MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 11.1MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 3.75MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 8.27MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 8.24MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 13.5MB/s
I/O speed : 164 MB/s

Control Panel:

SolusVM with a proper SSL certificate, I'm glad Chrome didn't moan about a non-valid SSL certificate, and RapidSSL is quite a good company.

Pricing:

Very cheap for the performance! NodeDeploy is absolutely way to go for the performance you get for the price!

Response Times:

The response time is actually very very long, but I have been told by their staff that they're only with 3 persons and they obviously can't be on all the time.

This is actually my first review and I know it isn't that long, but I hope it was quite alright for the first time.


----------

